# Maryland cracked windshield law?



## iamgregor

Are there any laws regarding cracked windshields in Maryland? I've got one, but I don't want to pay to fix it unless I have to. Also, if I were to get a ticket for it, is it one of those "fix it" kinds that you can have dismissed after you get it done?


----------



## MrX

Its illegal. 

Yes, you will get a SERO (Safety Equipment Repair Order) that you can get signed off once you repair the issue.


----------



## morningbell

MrX said:


> Its illegal.
> 
> Yes, you will get a SERO (Safety Equipment Repair Order) that you can get signed off once you repair the issue.







   Is it cracked or just a chip?  You can get that windshield filler at any auto store/section.


----------



## onebdzee

MrX said:


> Its illegal.
> 
> Yes, you will get a SERO (Safety Equipment Repair Order) that you can get signed off once you repair the issue.



I thought you got one of those if the crack was in the view of the driver?....Friend of mine got hit by a rock from a dump truck(someone should really call DOT about the tarp law enforcement) and the windsheild cracked on the bottom about 3 inches up all the way across and still hasn't got a ticket for it....that was about 4 years ago


----------



## Cowgirl

One of our trucks has a crack across the passenger side of the windshield.  We got pulled over for something else (officer thought I wasn't wearing my seatbelt, but I was).  He told us to get it fixed, but no ticket or anything.


----------



## Mousebaby

Hubby's windshield has been cracked for years.  His is coming down from the top but it does not go across his field of vision.  He goes on base everyday and no one has said anything to him.  :shrug:


----------



## MrX

It depends on the officer i would imagine. Ive been pulled over with cracked windshields before and never received a ticket or even a verbal warning.


----------



## iamgregor

MrX said:


> Its illegal.
> 
> Yes, you will get a SERO (Safety Equipment Repair Order) that you can get signed off once you repair the issue.



So does that mean that I can get the ticket kicked out as long as I prove I fixed it? If so, that doesn't sound like something I need to do until and unless I get caught on it... until my next inspection anyway....

Speaking of, how did other people in Maryland pass inspection with a cracked windshield?

Also note that the crack runs from the bottom of the windshield up about 4 inches and then over about 18 inches. It's big, but near the bottom of the windshield and obstructing only the view of our own hood.


----------



## MrX

iamgregor said:


> *So does that mean that I can get the ticket kicked out as long as I prove I fixed it? If so, that doesn't sound like something I need to do until and unless I get caught on it... until my next inspection anyway....*
> 
> _I wouldnt worry about it unless you feel its not safe, or you get a ticket for it._
> 
> *Speaking of, how did other people in Maryland pass inspection with a cracked windshield?*
> 
> _Depends on if it was cracked when the vehicle was inspected. I believe the crack or chip has to be of certain size to fail. Since we dont have annual vehicle inspections its a non-issue what happens to it afterward._
> 
> Also note that the crack runs from the bottom of the windshield up about 4 inches and then over about 18 inches. It's big, but near the bottom of the windshield and obstructing only the view of our own hood.


----------



## KWAK

I once got pulled over just for a cracked windshield!  I got a repair order for that.  While he was at it, I got a second repair order for tinted windows.  MVA told me the only legal tint was factory.

That was several years ago - when I got my last 2 tickets in January, I had a cracked windshield (different vehicle!), and the cop didn't say one word about it.  Definitely depends on the cop.


----------



## iamgregor

So the most important question that I need perfect clarity on is this:

If I get a "ticket" for the crack, and I get it fixed, can I have the ticket expunged? Also, how would I do that?


----------



## MrX

iamgregor said:


> So the most important question that I need perfect clarity on is this:
> 
> If I get a "ticket" for the crack, and I get it fixed, can I have the ticket expunged? Also, how would I do that?


 
Like i said in my initial reply, you dont get a ticket per se, you get a repair order. Once you get the infraction fixed, take it (the vehicle) to a MSP barrack and get an officer to sign off on it.


----------



## greyhound

MrX said:


> Like i said in my initial reply, you dont get a ticket per se, you get a repair order. Once you get the infraction fixed, take it (the vehicle) to a MSP barrack and get an officer to sign off on it.




I got a repair order for a headlight being out last year. It was from  MSP. I did not have to take it to the barracks to be signed. The officer told me that you didn't need to do that anymore, just get it fixed. I guess they have the info in the system and if you get pulled over again they will have record of the order and will see that it has/hasn't been fixed.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

MrX said:


> Like i said in my initial reply, you dont get a ticket per se, you get a repair order. Once you get the infraction fixed, take it (the vehicle) to a MSP barrack and get an officer to sign off on it.



  Im not sure but I think the Sheriffs Office can sign off on it also whether it was issued by MSP or a Deputy. :shrug:   I'll  find out shortly when someone I know gets up.


----------



## KWAK

greyhound said:


> I got a repair order for a headlight being out last year. It was from  MSP. I did not have to take it to the barracks to be signed. The officer told me that you didn't need to do that anymore, just get it fixed. I guess they have the info in the system and if you get pulled over again they will have record of the order and will see that it has/hasn't been fixed.



I got a warning for a headlight that was out once.  The ironic thing about that was that I had just been to Pep Boys and bought a new one - even tried showing the cop the receipt that I had just bought it!  He still wrote me up!  Cops no like me!


----------



## greyhound

HalfAngel said:


> I got a warning for a headlight that was out once.  The ironic thing about that was that I had just been to Pep Boys and bought a new one - even tried showing the cop the receipt that I had just bought it!  He still wrote me up!  Cops no like me!



It's just a warning. Not a real ticket. The officer was very nice to me. I didn't even know the light was out. I was driving in a very well lit area.


----------



## SeaRide

iamgregor said:


> So does that mean that I can get the ticket kicked out as long as I prove I fixed it? If so, that doesn't sound like something I need to do until and unless I get caught on it... *until my next inspection anyway....*
> 
> quote]
> 
> What next inspection?  Your vehicle goes through the MD inspection once you purchase the vehicle. I don't know where you came from.  I know in Virginia, the inspection happens every year (or is it every two years?) but the VA inspection is not as strict as MD inspection.
> 
> A friend of mine got an order from the MSP to have the car go through the inspection because of too many things wrong with the car.
> 
> If the MSP says just fix the windshield  then you just go and get it fixed at the glass repair place. Pretty simple.
> 
> If the MSP says to get the car through MD inspection .. then that means you have to put it through inspection to find out which part failed and then take your to car to the auto garage to have it fixed , then get the car back to the MD inspection to see if it passed. Then you can drive the car.  Unless you think you know what's wrong with the car and be able to fixed it yourself right away and get it passed through inspection ONCE.  MD inspection ain't cheap you know.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I received a SERO in June for a brake light out. I had worked for about an hour over the weekend fixing the brake light on the opposite side, so I was  when he stated it was the other side.

You have 10 days to have the repair done, and 30 to have it signed off and sent to Glen Burne MSP HQ.

With headlights, somtimes you have to get a certified MD inspector to check aim, I think.


----------



## iamgregor

SeaRide said:


> iamgregor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean that I can get the ticket kicked out as long as I prove I fixed it? If so, that doesn't sound like something I need to do until and unless I get caught on it... *until my next inspection anyway....*
> 
> quote]
> 
> What next inspection?  Your vehicle goes through the MD inspection once you purchase the vehicle. I don't know where you came from.  I know in Virginia, the inspection happens every year (or is it every two years?) but the VA inspection is not as strict as MD inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right... Duh. I forgot that's a one-time thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamgregor

Thank you so much all! This was the information I was looking for


----------



## RadioPatrol

iamgregor said:


> Are there any laws regarding cracked windshields in Maryland? I've got one, but I don't want to pay to fix it unless I have to. Also, if I were to get a ticket for it, is it one of those "fix it" kinds that you can have dismissed after you get it done?





It Depends ... there used to be this MS trooper, that patrolled the to of the Beltway around 95 ... and he was tough on Cracked Windshields ....

IIRC the standards was if it was in the wiper sweep it had to be replaced

Quite being cheap and get it replaced .... 

on a side note ... I got a ticket in Colorado Springs back in 80's for driving an unsafe vehicle ... busted windshield, busted tail light .... I had driven across the street to fill up the flat tire, and a Co trooper in an 83 Mustang pulled me over going back across .....

I tried to tell him, I had a replacement windshield, and tail light and I live right there .....  wrote me up anyway ...

Co. had no state inspection ... it was great buying a vehicle .... after dealing with MD, you just walk in with the Title ... walk out with Tags


----------



## bcp

the difference between a zero deductible, and a 250 deductible is only like 25 bucks a year for me.

 My glass is free.

 just a thought, wont help you now but maybe in the future?


----------



## HouseCat

bcp said:


> the difference between a zero deductible, and a 250 deductible is only like 25 bucks a year for me.
> 
> My glass is free.
> 
> just a thought, wont help you now but maybe in the future?


exactly. Any good insurance policy should replace/repair your windshield for free regardless how it happened.
Well, USAA will.


----------



## Eunibaby88

I believe the law is that if it is not in the drivers view you will be ok I think the repair order is dismissed when you show proof you fixed it


----------



## flomaster

Just got a fix it ticket for a headlight 3 or so weeks ago..  Replaced the light, went to Charles County sheriiffs office and mailed document in.  Piece of cake.

Whatever you do.  Don't go to Brandywine Auto Salvage for a new windshield.  They sell new ones but for whatever reason can't install them without scracthing them deeply.  Today was install of window # 2 and it was scratched.  Have to wait for sealant to cure and try again next week.  They are reimbursing me for the labor cost of the intial window installation so they get partial kudos from me for that.

Technician came to look at window today and told me it was a "mechanics scratch"  Guess the flippin window will fix itself?


----------

